# Puregon Pen *



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Hi all,

My first post on here, we are on first round of SO and IUI and have a question that hopefully someone can put my mind at ease.  I've been using the Puregon Pen as instructed to the letter and the cartridge finally ran out last night having delivered 225IU more than was suppose to be in it, has this happened to anyone else.  Kinda worrying now I may have been doing something wrong, but DH and I even wasted a bit last night to make sure there was some in there after my injection.  Hope that all makes sense and pray that I haven't messed up somewhere.

Found this site so helpful

Mo


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

The cartridges do sometimes contain slightly more than they are supposed to. As long as you are being scanned for follie growth & your cons is happy with the number you have I wouldn't worry. The only concern would be that you have more follicles of a good size in which case a clinic might not proceed with IUI due to the risk of multiples.

If you are ever in doubt ring your clinic to check tho hon!

Good luck with your IUI


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Professor, my main concern was that I hadn't been giving myself enough due to so much being left over, but I suppose there is nothing I can do know.

Had a scan on Friday had 18 follies in total only three biggish ones of 10/12mm, next scan on Tuesday so fingers crossed that they will have grown by then, would hate to have to abandon the first attempt without even getting to IUI.

Think I'm just worrying to much, occupational hazard at the moment though!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to FF Mo

Have you sent off for your HFEA guide http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/1131.html it free and very useful.

Also check out our IUI beginners guide http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

And when you are ready hop on and join the IUI girls who are ttc'ing http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91620.0

Good luck Candy x

/links


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

If you've been dialling the correct dose on the pen then more than likely it's just that the cartridge is fuller than normal. Even if you've slightly underdosed your follies will still grow, maybe just a little slower. It's better to underdose than overdose as you can always up the next few doses or take a couple more jabs.


----------

